# Medion Sat Nav



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Has anybody had any good  or bad  experience with Medion Sat Nav system.
Aldi stores advertising @ £229.99 this week while Halfords still selling at £349.99.

Particularly interested in European road mapping. 

Thanks

David


----------



## 89310 (May 19, 2005)

I brought a Medion PDA from TCM (Tchibo) over a year ago and it's very good (about £100 cheaper than Halford). I also have a Medion Laptop. I added the Full French maps and they worked fine - even goes round the roundabouts the right way!

Out of interest Medion are one of the biggest suppliers of OEM kit to the likes of Aldi, TCM and others.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Overdrive i have a medion sat nav which is also a pda i find it very good sorry i can't say about european mapping as i havent used it yet but it is good for british roads

Dave


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi,

I have the Medion 9500 bought to attach to my moped I carry on the back of the van. In the van I have fixed Daytona system which cost me £1900. The medion 9500 works just as well and cost me £250 from e-bay.

The integrated GPS receiver is excellent. As for the european mapping, I have also found it to also be top class, no problems.

However the current Aldi deal does not seem to include European mapping.....well I don't think it does. But I may be wrong as usual

Stewart


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Had a look in my local Aldi for one of these and they had sold out on the first day, you have to be quick with the Aldi specials, especially the electronic/computer type stuff. 

pj


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*E -Bay*

Peejay,

They seem to sell for around the same price on E-Bay. If you still want one it may be worth a look

Stewart


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Just an update following the usage of Medion unit to Italy and back.

This unit is sold under different brand names - so don't know if this applies to all.

In Europe France/Switzerland/Italy the unit only shows the main motorways, but on the 3D view you do get more detail. ie location of fuel stations and the names of the aires - even the roundabounts on the aires but not on the overhead view. Traffic flow is also indicated - if you forget which side of the road should be driving on!

I did get numerous 'memory errors' which were easily cleared, and will be taking this up with Medion Help Desk.

Detailed European maps are available from Medion to install @ about £70, but may be cheaper elswehere. It's a shame there is one for France, one for Italy etc.

Overall I am very pleased with unit for the price - it has certainly made navigation much easier, than driving with a map on the steering wheel and handwritten cards!!


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Overdrive,

I bought a Medion 9500 from my local Aldi last year,was the best £249 I ever spent  brill, travelling down to Dover then through France to Spain was a doddle.

When I showed or told others who had paid twice,three times more they were green with envy  and some of these persons didn't have ALL the map discs that came with my Aldi deal..............Are they selling it again? I have a friend in Spain who would love to get one.


----------



## 89348 (May 20, 2005)

*medion sat nav*

Try going onto Medions web site,you can buy them direct.as well as other goodies.

www.medionshop.co.uk


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Overdrive

If you are thinking of buying European maps then put TomTom on instead. The whole of Europe can be bought for the price of a single country map from Medion and TomTom installs on the unit with no problem at all.


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Gaspode wish I had known this prior to this years Italian jaunt!
I will have to investigate prior to next years annual holiday.


----------



## mafamafa (Aug 30, 2005)

hi ,

in france i bought in my local ALDI a PDA medion /gps Navigon with all European maps

it's ok for with us in France , Germany ,CH and Italy :wink: in motorhome 
369 euros /garanty 3 years (more expensive in France ?)


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

No, mafmafa, same price here as in France.
I've just done the conversion:- 249.00 British pounds sterling = 369.45 Euros


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

im using tom tom 5 on mine , no problems so far , got all the maps on my sd card , 1gb , dont worry about lidl running out theres plenty on ebay around the same money , you dont even need to bid for one :!: i got all the car kit plus external cable mouse leather wallet and other stuff in the one kit .


----------



## mafamafa (Aug 30, 2005)

hi ,

ok BarryandSue , it's the same price  
*thanks * :wink: 
it's possible to find also this GPS in ALDI in France .


----------

